# What's The Difference Between "j" And Other Sieko Watches?



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Help me out please guys, so apart from what appears fairly obvious in the the "j" watches are made in Japan. I'm looking at a monster from creationwatches - two types on there and the Japanese ones are twice the price I think? Why is this?

Second question is: what is the most I'll be hit with on top of the purchase price in exise duty it it just the VAT?

Thanks

D


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, There is no difference (IMHO) between Seiko J and Seiko K quality. Some watches (skx007/009) have slightly different dials. The 'J' model is usually about 30% more expensive because of a perceived "Japanese must be better quality than Malaysian", however I have never noticed any discernible difference. There is a new generation Monster (the SRP version) which is a lot more. With regards the price of custom charges, they can be steep with the extra handling fee on top, however I have bought six watches from Creation over the years and never been hit with any charges (yet, bang goes my luck).


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

weaselid said:


> Hi, There is no difference (IMHO) between Seiko J and Seiko K quality. Some watches (skx007/009) have slightly different dials. The 'J' model is usually about 30% more expensive because of a perceived "Japanese must be better quality than Malaysian", however I have never noticed any discernible difference. There is a new generation Monster (the SRP version) which is a lot more. With regards the price of custom charges, they can be steep with the extra handling fee on top, however I have bought six watches from Creation over the years and never been hit with any charges (yet, bang goes my luck).


thanks for that


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You are looking at 2 different models. The old SKX7** model & the new SRP3**

similar looking but different movements


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn can't believe I spelt seiko wrong in the title :blush2:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mutley said:


> You are looking at 2 different models. The old SKX7** model & the new SRP3**
> 
> similar looking but different movements


Ah I see, thought they were the same watch but different country of origin.


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

im sorely tempted by an srp229 myself but im unsure how much i could be stung for in different charges ... hence my other thread


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hdm said:


> im sorely tempted by an srp229 myself but im unsure how much i could be stung for in different charges ... hence my other thread


I've now looked at your other thread. Are you just going to buy and keep your fingers crossed?


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

im waiting for you to go first !


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hdm said:


> im waiting for you to go first !


Hmm..my wife has just fallen asleep so now would be a good time to get my wallet out  she did say no before she dozed off


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

its also a matter of how much you trust some of these websites ... one ive come across is significantly cheaper than anywhere else ... but are they reputable ? or am i funding global terrorism ?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

she just woke up and said those magic words "do what you want" that's as near to a yes as I'm going to get...black monster now ordered from creation.

Sweet.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a piece I found when I was researching the same question.....

Seiko J1 and K1 models

FAQ: What's the difference between Seiko J1 models and the K1 models.

The J1 models are for the Far and Middle East markets. They have the days in English and Arabic. They have to say â€˜Made in Japanâ€™ on the face. Some have a rubber strap, others have a bracelet. The J1 models often have a shorter bracelet to suit the smaller wrist of that market place.

The K1 models are for the European market and they have the days in English and French/Spanish. Again, they can come with a rubber strap, or a bracelet, but for the European market, they have the full size bracelet*. *

* There is absolutely no difference in build quality.*

Hope this helps.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is a piece I found when I was researching the same question.....
> 
> Seiko J1 and K1 models
> 
> ...


Very useful thankyou.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Interesting... thanks for that, Roger.

The Landsharks on ebay seem to differ by up to Â£30 between the K and J models.

Works for me- cheaper to buy! I think I actually might need one...


----------

